# South Park Smeagol & The Boyz with Hoodz



## Michel Delving (Feb 6, 2003)

South Park LotR episode on a Satellite channel near you A.S.A.P.

From Comedy Central:

_Episode 613:

The Return of the Lord of the Rings to the Two Towers

The boys are on a mission: return “The Lord of the Rings” to the Two Towers Video Store in Conifer. But this is no ordinary copy. Butters (“My precious…”), the evil sixth graders, and the boys’ parents all try to steal the ring, er tape, from the boys. Will they succeed? What do you think? J.R.R. Tolkien must be spinning in his grave._ 

sounds great!


----------



## Mablung (Feb 6, 2003)

Already seen it the tape is accidently switched with another "inapropriate tape" Kyle's parents rented


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Feb 8, 2003)

I absolutely loved this, being a South Park fan anyway. It was sooo funny. All the little references especially. And when Jimmy says "They are coming" i died laughing. And Butters playing Gollum, that was brilliant. Though they got most of the Middle Earth names wrong, but I didn't care.


----------



## Michel Delving (Feb 11, 2003)

Agree, seen it now. Absolutely painful belly laughs involved. Especially when Cartman hurls abuse at the kids playing Harry Potter. It's amazing what you can get away with and profoundly hit the nail on the head with in a cartoon. There would be uproar if some of these subjects where broached elsewhere. Check out the _Child Abduction Is Not Funny_ and _Red Hot Catholic Love_ for more humor on the edge of a Samurai Sword.


----------

